# I need snow plowers in PA



## denisezahn (Nov 29, 2007)

Im looking for snow plowers to do some commercial sites in Pennsylvania. Contractor must have workers comp insurance and general liability insurance.
If interested, email me at [email protected]


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

I Have Available To You 2 F550 Trucks W/plows And Spreaders At A Rate Of 75.00 Per Ea. Half Hour. We Also Request A 4 Hour Minimum Rate And Travel Time.


----------



## DAVID1963 (Nov 18, 2007)

f-250 8.2 Boss V in montgomery county / bucks co area fully insured may be available if you have anything in my area after my run,have my own lawn care/snow removal business so can plow all day and night. 267-221-6117 also have blower and helper if needed.


----------



## fordzilla1155 (Jan 10, 2004)

What counties??


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

If i were you guys i would do a search on this site about US Maint. before you take on work with them
Ive never worked with them so i dont know first hand but ive heard some storys!




prsport


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

denisezahn;441272 said:


> Im looking for snow plowers to do some commercial sites in Pennsylvania. Contractor must have workers comp insurance and general liability insurance.
> If interested, email me at [email protected]


Pay me the money your company still owes me and maybe I'll think about it.!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DAVID1963 (Nov 18, 2007)

i Dont like the sounds of this already and it hasnt even snowed enough to plow yet


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

DAVID1963;448279 said:


> i Dont like the sounds of this already and it hasnt even snowed enough to plow yet


It's not just me man. Do a search and see the results.


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

92XT;443068 said:


> I Have Available To You 2 F550 Trucks W/plows And Spreaders At A Rate Of 75.00 Per Ea. Half Hour. We Also Request A 4 Hour Minimum Rate And Travel Time.


*cancell that..........im not avail.*


----------



## DAVID1963 (Nov 18, 2007)

Ditto !!!!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I've e-mailed this guy and got noooooo response so I guess they cant be hurtin' that bad.


----------

